# 100 Favorites: # 7



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7	
Carlo Maria Giulini, Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Angel/EMI)*










Giulini's LvB 7 is tremendous, a grand interpretation that also leaps with vitality. After hearing this, I wasn't the least bit surprised when the compilers of the "Great Conductors of the Twentieth Century" series chose to include this CSO Seventh in the set dedicated to Giulini.

There are several other LvB 7ths that I love -- most notably Böhm with the VPO -- but, in my mind, none surpass this version.


----------

